# Fluval 3.0



## ChiefD (Dec 23, 2018)

Has anyone figured out some good settings for the Fluval 3.0? 

I have a 12G Long, light sits about 6 inches above the tank. Trying to figure out a good setting on a high tech planted that is good bright light for the plants, but limits algae.

Does anyone have any setting input?


----------

